# Gas Weight?



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

If this question has been asked please direct me to the thread. I could not find one. Anyway, Is it more benificial to have the weight of the gas for traction? or little fuel to help cut some fat?


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

I would think that if your having traction problems then you might need different tires, launch differently or you could use the weight of fuel to help. If your not having launching issues then I would say cut fat.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Not just launching. Is the car's weight ratio better with a full tank when cornering at higher speeds?


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

http://www.santacruzpl.org/readyref/files/g-l/gasoline.shtml

usually around 6.2ish temp depending


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

Considering the weight of a full tank of gas is 112# (18 gallons @ 6.2#/gal), and the dry curb weight of a 2006 GTO of 3,725# (GTO website), the 2-3% weight difference for a full tank of gas likely has little effect on handling. At least a full tank of gas lets you enjoy the GTO's handling longer befroe you have to stop and get more gas.  

Your question is like the old argument about whether a full tank of gas negatively effects fuel economy (not an issue with our GTO's.)


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

kevracer said:


> Considering the weight of a full tank of gas is 112# (18 gallons @ 6.2#/gal), and the dry curb weight of a 2006 GTO of 3,725# (GTO website), the 2-3% weight difference for a full tank of gas likely has little effect on handling. At least a full tank of gas lets you enjoy the GTO's handling longer befroe you have to stop and get more gas.
> 
> Your question is like the old argument about whether a full tank of gas negatively effects fuel economy (not an issue with our GTO's.)


Thanks Kev.


----------

